
Senator Schatz: Strike Fear in Congress by Turning Your FCC Rage into Votes - rectang
https://gizmodo.com/senator-schatz-strike-fear-in-congress-by-turning-your-1821309767
======
rectang
The Open Internet is important enough to demand legislative action. It should
not be left to flip-flop depending on which party controls the Presidency and
thus the third vote on the FCC.

